# Coaching Certification.



## Medichunter (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm wondering how or where people become certified archery instructors? I'd like to start a NASP program and coach people at my local shop.


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

Me too. At my daughter's school they're not using bow stringers and some strings are frayed...


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.discoverarchery.org/coaching/where-to-find-a-coach/


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Medichunter said:


> I'm wondering how or where people become certified archery instructors? I'd like to start a NASP program and coach people at my local shop.


Having a coarse in S.D. Dec.2-4th ...info on this forum.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Medichunter said:


> I'm wondering how or where people become certified archery instructors? I'd like to start a NASP program and coach people at my local shop.


If you are specifically wishing to help a local NASP program, contact your NASP State Coordinator to find out when there will be a Basic Archery Instructor (BAI) course in your state. List of State Coordinators is on the NASP website www.nasparchery.com 

Be aware that NASP is primarily an IN SCHOOL program. However, I highly recommend Shops and Clubs in my state to have SOMEONE on the staff or membership who has taken the BAI so they can properly advise archers (and their folks) when they are ready to buy their own equipment or when they come to practice or compete.


----------



## Medichunter (Oct 21, 2006)

Not only do I want to help get kids started in Archery, but the numerous adults that walk in to my buddies pro shop and ask if any one gives lessons.


----------



## Flame-Tamer (Mar 1, 2009)

Me too??


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

IMHO a piece of paper does not make you an archery coach....


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

J Whittington said:


> IMHO a piece of paper does not make you an archery coach....


This is true. But.....some programs require a certification. Like our local 4H club.


----------



## timothy funk (Jan 28, 2009)

Check with your dnr. I was certified through an Ohio Dept. of Natural Resources trainer.


----------



## kdanielusa (May 1, 2021)

WillAdams said:


> Me too. At my daughter's school they're not using bow stringers and some strings are frayed...


I can't imagine that a good instructor would allow a student to use equipment in bad repair. I know I never did when I was teaching Scouts. If a bow or string or arrow was in poor repair I always replaced it with somethat was not going to hurt the kids.


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

USA Archery has a certification program. Go to their website.

Bowmania


----------



## The Machanic (9 mo ago)

I just completed my online portion for level 1 coach. I'm waiting for a couple other guys to get their online portion done and then we can do the practical portion of the course.
Just go to :
www.usaarchery.com
You will need to create a profile.
Once you have your profile completed, scroll down to the bottom of the page and you will find a contact phone number.
719 866 4976
Or
719 866 3460 (a friend gave me this one and I had better luck with it)
Leave a message and they will call you back.
I say call them because the website absolutely sucks for trying to navigate and figure out where to go to take the class.
Once that is done, it took less than 4 hours to complete. Your results may vary.
After that you will have to find a level 2 coach to do your praticle with.
The online course ran $40.00
The practical portion cost varies coach by coach. I've heard of some being $200.00....which is just greedy.
I had to have them walk me through it .
Hope this helps.


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

When I got my certifications there was no online course. 

I had to travel about 8 hours for 1 and 2. My total was way N or 200. I didn't learn much in 1 and 2 since I'm very well read. It was very nice to get some criticism of my shot. I surely didn't consider it 'greedy'. Seems a lot ot the students use the course to learn to shoot, not teach. Level 3 is a pretty big step up. 

Tiime is money. The 1 and 2 that I took were 2 days of 8 and 6 hours (?). Pretty cheap to learn the KSL sequence compared to trying to learn it on your own. Hours compared to weeks?

Bowmania


----------



## Fleahop (Feb 7, 2009)

The NFAA is planning to launch a new certification program in 2023.

Thanks Flea


----------



## The Machanic (9 mo ago)

Just completed the "practical" portion of the course last week.
If I was certifiable before, I'm certified now.
Funny, I don't feel any different.


----------

